# How Do I Mount These .0005 Indicators?



## itsme_Bernie (May 10, 2015)

Am I losing my mind here?  
Both .0005 dial indicators I have are without any obvious means (to me) of mounting?  Most .001 indicators have a hub on the back or something.

I want to make a mount to follow the headstock of the surface grinder to more accurately keep track of head movement.  I can also see how accurate this Y (vertical on a grinder) screw is after all these years.

Pics below!  Thanks for any help anyone!

Bernie


----------



## randyc (May 10, 2015)

I would think that a reamed hole and clam-shell clamp to fit the stem would work fine.  The one shown below is intended to be used in an R-8 collet (in a vertical mill).


----------



## Tony Wells (May 10, 2015)

They have plain backs because they came out of dial bore gages. Very limited travel, and in the bore gage they are held by the lower barrel. The Standard has only 2 screws holding the back on, but the Hardinge has 4, probably AGD Group 2 standard mounting. You could swap most other lug backs onto it.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 10, 2015)

Ah HAH!  thanks Tony.  Didn't even think of swapping backs...  I have some spare dead indicators around I may be able to steal from.  I'll post an update here.

Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Randyc- if I can't find a lug-back to replace one of these, or if the plan for the indicator mount necessitates it, I think I will wrap the bottom shaft, around the indicator stem.  I'll post pics of the final mount on the surface grinder!

Thanks guys!


Bernie


----------



## randyc (May 10, 2015)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Thanks Randyc- if I can't find a lug-back to replace one of these, or if the plan for the indicator mount necessitates it, I think I will wrap the bottom shaft, around the indicator stem.  I'll post pics of the final mount on the surface grinder!
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> ...



Bernie, here's a couple of photos of different styles of clam-shell clamps securing travel indicators.  One of them clamps on the back stem of the indicator and one clamps the front stem.

Tony's suggestion is both simple and effective - I didn't even think about replacing the back


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 11, 2015)

Looks like it's going to be a hybrid of both designs, as I want to make it quick to retract or come down to the head without moving the mount so much...  More tomorrow 
Bernie


----------



## machinistmarty (May 11, 2015)

I made a dovetail and attached it to the back of an indicator, it works great!


----------



## KBeitz (Aug 6, 2018)

What I use...


----------



## petertha (Aug 6, 2018)

There are lots of arm assemblies that are specifically meant to grasp the plunger stem & some are even multi-purpose with DTI dovetail. The arms come in different flavors, attached (or removable) from magnetic base, or a plain cylindrical end you can put in a chuck or collet. These might have more 'stickout' than your indented application, but just mentioning as food for thought.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 7, 2018)

With a surface grinder you might find a .0001" indicator even more helpful.


----------

